# Video of 75 years old Ernest Tuff Deadlifting 140kg x 5



## felix42 (Mar 26, 2014)

This is a video of my training partner 75 years old Ernest Tuff deadlifting 140kg x 5 last week he is doing 5 sets of 5 at the minute and this was his 5th set.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8y_H1fwvrI


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 13, 2014)

Bad ass!  I can only hope to be in that kind of shape at 75.


----------



## felix42 (Apr 15, 2014)

Zaphod said:


> Bad ass! I can only hope to be in that kind of shape at 75.



I will let Ernest know you liked his lifting.


----------



## Mincow (Apr 16, 2014)

Very inspirational!


----------



## felix42 (Apr 17, 2014)

Mincow said:


> Very inspirational!



I will let Ernest know you liked his lifting.


----------



## bigsparky (Apr 18, 2014)

That's insane


----------



## felix42 (Apr 19, 2014)

bigsparky said:


> That's insane



I will let Ernest know you liked his lifting he is up to 160kg x 5 for 5 sets now.


----------



## Bigtex79 (Apr 20, 2014)

Dude is tough


----------



## Tbjeff (Apr 20, 2014)

Lifts way more than me, srs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jadean (Apr 20, 2014)

Awesome !!! Nice job brother


----------



## felix42 (Apr 21, 2014)

Bigtex79 said:


> Dude is tough



I will let Ernest know you liked his lifting.


----------



## felix42 (Apr 21, 2014)

Tbjeff said:


> Lifts way more than me, srs
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I will let Ernest know you liked his lifting he lifts way more than me too.


----------



## felix42 (Apr 21, 2014)

jadean said:


> Awesome !!! Nice job brother



I will let Ernest know you liked his lifting.


----------



## Tbjeff (Apr 21, 2014)

Had to watch again, he makes that shit look EASY, way to go man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RokSolid15 (Apr 22, 2014)

Very impressive.  Everyone could probably learn a few things from that guy.


----------



## felix42 (Apr 23, 2014)

Tbjeff said:


> Had to watch again, he makes that shit look EASY, way to go man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



He can lift 220kg for 1 rep.


----------



## felix42 (Apr 23, 2014)

RokSolid15 said:


> Very impressive. Everyone could probably learn a few things from that guy.



I will let Ernest know you liked his lifting he has a lot of great knowlegde about training.


----------



## stuman455 (May 14, 2014)

Never give up. To young, too old, too short, too fat... Never


----------



## IronAddict (May 14, 2014)

Nice! That's how I plan on spending my golden years...And hopefully at that time I have a 33 yr old woman!


----------



## felix42 (May 14, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Nice! That's how I plan on spending my golden years...And hopefully at that time I have a 33 yr old woman!



I will let Ernest know you liked his lift he was 76 last week.


----------



## IronAddict (May 14, 2014)

felix42 said:


> I will let Ernest know you liked his lift he was 76 last week.



Alright, let him know he motivates me too.


----------



## gds92115 (May 18, 2014)

will take this guys advice for better technique. gds


----------



## felix42 (May 20, 2014)

stuman455 said:


> Never give up. To young, too old, too short, too fat... Never



A very true statement.


----------



## felix42 (May 20, 2014)

gds92115 said:


> will take this guys advice for better technique. gds



I will let Ernest know you liked his lifting.


----------



## juggernaut (May 20, 2014)

I wanna be THAT guy in 30 years!


----------



## felix42 (Jun 20, 2014)

juggernaut said:


> I wanna be THAT guy in 30 years!


I will let Ernest now you liked his lift.


----------



## HeavyB (Jun 20, 2014)

Man that is killer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

